# Last Straw, Leaving Forum



## Guest (Jul 7, 2016)

Hey Guys it is SAR-1L

I have been a member of this forum since, March of 2013

I have seen management change, I have expressed opinions along the way and somehow luckily was never banned.
I have spent countless thousands of hours on this forum, now all of it gone, thanks to lack of assistance from new forum owners.

I warned us a couple months ago the forum had been compromised, 
recently it seems it has been again though the new owners denied the previous incident.

This time it was required we reset our password, only one problem I don't have access to my email from 3 years ago.

I have tried writing the administrators for help with no response in the past couple of weeks.

I loved this community dearly, however it has changed a lot.

You won't be seeing me log in again. Even if I wanted to the people that could help me haven't.
Wanted to give you all one last friendly good bye thank you for the good times, and give you my best wishes.

SAR-1L


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Jesus Christ just form a new account?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Why even create a new account and sign in again if you believe that you were able to be hacked here? And compromised?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

The damage is done bro


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2016)

SGG said:


> The damage is done bro


You know those changes I mentioned about why I am not coming back, 
guys like you are a prime example of one of them.

I spent a lot of time invested into the community here, and talking with people.
I don't want to just piss that all away cause admins can't get off their lazy @$$ and
respond to a support ticket.

P.s. You couldn't use a single response with your reply, you had to spam up the thread by multi posting?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

SAR I am sending a note to Cricket, she is our on site person. I will have her PM you on the new account so she can take care of it for you.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Hacked-N-Gone said:


> Hey Guys it is SAR-1L
> 
> I have been a member of this forum since, March of 2013
> 
> ...


I would love to help you.

I just sent you a PM.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Hacked-N-Gone said:


> You know those changes I mentioned about why I am not coming back,
> guys like you are a prime example of one of them.
> 
> I spent a lot of time invested into the community here, and talking with people.
> ...


At least I'm not a whiney little bitch about how the forum works.

"Get off their lazy ass"?? That's a good way to get on their good side

I guess that multi posting is another thing you can complain about, most forums will group posts by the same poster together if posted one right after the other

Who pissed in your Cheerios?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I was thinking a warm bottle and nappy change. Maybe gas on his tummy ? J/k lol !


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Alright people, the guy is frustrated and probably didn't handle it the right way. There is no need to flame him, SAR-1L has always seemed like a good guy to me. Hopefully this can get worked out.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Alright people, the guy is frustrated and probably didn't handle it the right way. There is no need to flame him, SAR-1L has always seemed like a good guy to me. Hopefully this can get worked out.


I would be pretty frustrated too, so thank you for saying this.

SAR-1L I have also emailed you. I am sorry this happened and would like to make it right for you.


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

I think all forums have problems from time to time. Since no one is perfect stuff happens! I was just warned by the people who run the high road be caused I criticized a guy that said we don't need 30 round magazines go our AE rifles! I didn't cuss I didn't call him names so I left that forum! They are just not my kind of people! Doesn't make either of us wrong makes us different

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

SAR, please reconsider. I've always found your posts to have value. 

I had some problems during the changeover, and admin worked with me to get them right.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I hear ya SAR. I never received an email on how to change my password and when I went to "contact us" to ask for help I never heard back. Luckily I saw Mod Cricket floating around before the change and reached out to her. She was a big help and we finally got everything straightened out. I'd try reaching out to her. 

Just don't take it so personally. Even though it was a pain in the ass my attitude was "whatever". If they hadn't of figured it out I just figured I'd stop coming back. But like I said Cricket was/is great. Good luck!

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This site is head and shoulders better than a few others that I have been a member of.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I consider SAR-1L a great contributor as well as an excellent human being. I trust Cricket will get this corrected.

Your friend, 

Slippy


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I consider SAR-1L a great contributor as well as an excellent human being. I trust Cricket will get this corrected.
> 
> Your friend,
> 
> Slippy


I have sent him a PM and an email. I hope to hear from him soon so that I can make this right.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I hear ya SAR. I never received an email on how to change my password and when I went to "contact us" to ask for help I never heard back. Luckily I saw Mod Cricket floating around before the change and reached out to her. She was a big help and we finally got everything straightened out. I'd try reaching out to her.
> 
> Just don't take it so personally. Even though it was a pain in the ass my attitude was "whatever". If they hadn't of figured it out I just figured I'd stop coming back. But like I said Cricket was/is great. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


Is there a future for @Sasquatch and @Cricket? Inquiring minds want to know how THAT (wink wink) would work!

:vs_wave:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Is there a future for @Sasquatch and @Cricket? Inquiring minds want to know how THAT (wink wink) would work!
> 
> :vs_wave:


Why would you subject that poor girl to such a horrible thought. @Cricket is, I'm assuming, a lovely young woman. I'm sure she is not interested in a guy chiseled in stone, smarter than the average Squatch who happens to be sitting on a sizable fortune he may or may not have made due to some shady dealings in the late 90's.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

ROFLMBO! Am I destined to spew my coffee (laughing) every time I visit this forum? :vs_coffee:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Believe it or not, I am smarter than I look! (insert evil grin) I emailed the new account, not the old one. :glasses:


My goodness, I think she's become one of us :vs_shocked:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Cricket said:


> I have a grandbaby in high school as well. Can we pretend I started having kids when I was 7 or 8?


Only if you admit you were a muzslime!

Then we could believe that!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Now ya went and done it. Now ya gotta see a grandbaby pic... :tango_face_grin:


Alright! Alright! What's with all this fluffy kitten and cute grand-baby stuff!!! Please! Let's get back to bashing Muslims before I get all warm and fuzzy inside dammit!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm outta here too, so many things are just bothering me right now. (A Watchman sits and quietly waits while he sees if this move will be rewarded with some one on one Cricket time)


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I wonder, is this the beginning of a mass exodus from this forum? I know that at time to time the thinning of the herd is a healthy thing, does that apply here? I know from experience that you sometimes need to have a thick skin, some opinions here can cut to the bone, sometimes the truth hurts, once in awhile we need to be reminded that we are all here for the same reason, we need each other, even if at times we don't agree. Just thought I would throw out my two cents worth....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Brand new guy here but have been a member for over 15 years at another forum Cricket's company owns.
As I understand it, on certain "brand" forums, security was breached.
This breach necessitated a password change.
My bank *makes *me do this at least once a year. 
If I don't tell the bank I changed my email address or don't have access to my email...it's not the bank's fault.

I know on the other forum I frequent, there have been a few glitches.

As far as I know, *ALL *of them have been worked through.

True prepping takes in all aspects of one's life. Recreational computing should be included.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> I'm outta here too, so many things are just bothering me right now. (A Watchman sits and quietly waits while he sees if this move will be rewarded with some one on one Cricket time)


Oh hush. You ain't goin' nowhere. :devil:



> Last thing I remember, I was
> Running for the door
> I had to find the passage back
> To the place I was before
> ...


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

@SAR-1L, did you find your way back to us? :tango_face_smile:


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

*First of all thank you Cricket for getting things fixed for my password/account.
*


SGG said:


> At least I'm not a whiney little bitch about how the forum works.
> 
> "Get off their lazy ass"?? That's a good way to get on their good side
> 
> ...


Now back to this disrespectful little keyboard warrior.

I am sure you feel brave and all calling people a little bitch when someone isn't in the same room as you.
However I would hope you have more sense than this off forums, that or you don't have too many teeth.

But keep in mind we live in a world now where people are shooting each other in the face over something as simple as traffic.
Why I don't condone violence, I gotta say, you seem like the special type of stupid that is probably going to lead to some self darwinism.

Next time if you want to be a little dick, then go eat one.

I wouldn't ever point and laugh at another forum members misfortune, especially if they had been around a lot longer than me, and had 
contributed a hell of a lot more than your multipost-tardism. Which btw I commented on cause your special needs impulses wouldn't let
you finish a complete thought before hitting the submit button three times.

In short, stay the hell out of my threads, I don't like punks.

*On a positive note to the rest of you thanks for the support and encouragement during my frustration.*


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Welcome back. SAR. I know you're a counter puncher, but try to "accentuate the positive, and eliminate the negative." You'll keep your blood pressure down, my friend.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Welcome back. SAR. I know you're a counter puncher, but try to "accentuate the positive, and eliminate the negative." You'll keep your blood pressure down, my friend.


Thanks sideKahr, and yeah, just think that post is mild compared to some a couple years back, lol.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SAR-1L said:


> Thanks sideKahr, and yeah, just think that post is mild compared to some a couple years back, lol.


Hey SAR :vs_wave:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome back, everyone's imput is important.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Glad to see you back.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Glad you made it back into your original digital self.
I recommend becoming intimately familiar with the "Ignore" feature on the site. Zapping folks with it from time to time can do wonders for one's well-being. 

Welcome back!


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Hey SAR :vs_wave:


Hey Slippy good to see you again how have you been?



rstanek said:


> Welcome back, everyone's imput is important.


I appreciate that you feel that way rstanek, and I agree, thank you.



Gunn said:


> Glad to see you back.


Thanks Gunn, look forward to replying to some of your threads or posts.



Kauboy said:


> Glad you made it back into your original digital self.
> I recommend becoming intimately familiar with the "Ignore" feature on the site. Zapping folks with it from time to time can do wonders for one's well-being.
> 
> Welcome back!


Thank you Kauboy, and sir you are much wiser than me, I obviously need to learn how to use the button.
Definitely much less effort than typing out well articulated responses to someone who they are lost on.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Glad to see you back !


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Look what the cat dragged in!

Glad you created a new account so Cricket could untangle the mess.

I thought you were absent because you were training people.

This and other, similar situations makes it evident we need some sort of alternate means of communication.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Denton said:


> ...This and other, similar situations makes it evident we need some sort of alternate means of communication.


I am working on a solution for that right now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> I am working on a solution for that right now.


I am not even the least bit surprised.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Look what the cat dragged in!
> 
> Glad you created a new account so Cricket could untangle the mess.
> 
> ...


Communication is key for all that we do


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Cricket said:


> I am working on a solution for that right now.





Denton said:


> I am not even the least bit surprised.


Because I know that our support team has been totally slammed, I have changed the contact us link on this site so that it will email me directly.

I have also added a notice with the contact link that you may be seeing on the pages already.

It looks like this:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> ...This and other, similar situations makes it evident we need some sort of alternate means of communication.





Cricket said:


> I am working on a solution for that right now.


It occurred to me that should the DNS servers go down for whatever reason, perhaps we should all make a note of the IP address for prepperforums. I'd put it up, if I knew how to get it.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> It occurred to me that should the DNS servers go down for whatever reason, perhaps we should all make a note of the IP address for prepperforums. I'd put it up, if I knew how to get it.


Our moderator team has emergency contact information for me in case the site is ever down.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Our moderator team has emergency contact information for me in case the site is ever down.


I figured they just flashed the Bat signal into the sky.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Well I hate to see you go, but at least I know that the troubles that I had, were not singular. I had to goof around about 3, 4 or 5 times, before I got the new password to take.
(And when you get to be 60, making a series of seeming blunders can make you nervous. My mind ain't wrapped too tight to begin with; an unraveling would be ugly.)


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I figured they just flashed the Bat signal into the sky.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


I think they just flash coffee and bacon, which usually makes me show up pretty quickly.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Everyone write down user names and get portable hams, when the shtf, it would be useful. Like minded people contain valuable information. You can get handhelds for under $100.00


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

SAR-1L said:


> *First of all thank you Cricket for getting things fixed for my password/account.
> *
> 
> Now back to this disrespectful little keyboard warrior.
> ...


Welcome back!


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Glad to see you back !


Thank you 



Denton said:


> Look what the cat dragged in!
> 
> Glad you created a new account so Cricket could untangle the mess.
> 
> ...


Yeah, well I have been doing training, and getting prepared to do launch specialty online learning courses too.
This way for those of you who can't drive all the way to Colorado Springs, you can get some life saving training as well,
for a hell of a lot less without travel expenses.

Glad to be back, been kinda fuming about the issue for the past couple of weeks, waiting from someone in support to reply back.
*I am extremely grateful for Cricket's swift response, wins a 16 wheeler load of respect in my book.*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My son is going to be working there, soon. 
I'll send him your way!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

N


SAR-1L said:


> *First of all thank you Cricket for getting things fixed for my password/account.
> *
> 
> Now back to this disrespectful little keyboard warrior.
> ...


Glad to see you back! Man, you do make an entrance! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I figured they just flashed the Bat signal into the sky.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


Mmmm, that might work a little better than a Cricket, Denton or RDP signal. Oh, and don't EVEN think about doing a Mish signal.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Mmmm, that might work a little better than a Cricket, Denton or RDP signal. Oh, and don't EVEN think about doing a Mish signal.


Yea, ever since she got that new job dancing center pole at the strip club we never see her anymore. :tango_face_wink:

Oh yea, welcome back SAR. Glad ya got everything worked out. I think, perhaps, this new Cricket chick may be a keeper.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Glad to see you back !





Prepared One said:


> Yea, ever since she got that new job dancing center pole at the strip club we never see her anymore. :tango_face_wink:
> 
> Oh yea, welcome back SAR. Glad ya got everything worked out. I think, perhaps, this new Cricket chick may be a keeper.


Agreed, and how is Mish anyone heard from her?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SAR-1L said:


> Agreed, and how is Mish anyone heard from her?


Who the heck is this Mish person? Sounds like a libertard name.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Who the heck is this Mish person? Sounds like a libertard name.


Love that girl...she's paddled my ass before....Nothing Libtard about her!


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

SAR-1L said:


> Agreed, and how is Mish anyone heard from her?


I apologize for posting in your thread again, but maybe you would like some these posts? http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/showthread.php?t=31369
And simply don't have the time that some of us do to find these posts?
I really do apologize for being a dick... if you ask me, I will not post here again


A Watchman said:


> Who the heck is this Mish person? Sounds like a libertard name.


Here she is!

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/showthread.php?t=31369


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

SGG said:


> I really do apologize for being a dick... if you ask me, I will not post here again
> 
> Saturday Night Dance Party


I appreciate the apology. I am cool with making peace if you are up for it. Life is too short to hold grudges.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

SAR-1L said:


> I appreciate the apology. I am cool with making peace if you are up for it. Life is too short to hold grudges.


I was drunk, hence my three original posts, instead of one. I don't think I've ever talked to you personally but I did search a few of your threads / posts when I first joined and I liked what you had to say.

I was annoyed that you were so annoyed in your OP. Others experienced the same thing but didn't take the tone you did.

Again I apologize for flying off the handle


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

SGG said:


> I was drunk, hence my three original posts, instead of one. I don't think I've ever talked to you personally but I did search a few of your threads / posts when I first joined and I liked what you had to say.
> 
> I was annoyed that you were so annoyed in your OP. Others experienced the same thing but didn't take the tone you did.
> 
> Again I apologize for flying off the handle


Yep booze tends to make an ass out of all of us. 
Plus we haven't met, so I was thinking who the hell is this guy, lol.

Glad you like my posts, I try to keep it as fact based as possible.

As far as being my being annoyed... lol. For being 31, I got some old man tendencies.
Such as when I go to the grocery store I like to see the same familiar faces.

I am also one of those hard asses about taking care of your people, so couldn't understand 
why I hadn't heard back for 2 - 3 weeks on a support ticket. It felt excessive.

Plus I am short tempered by nature, and patient through a lot of hard work, so every once in a while
I grow a wild hair and not being they shy type, will bring the room to a halt to address an issue.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

SAR-1L said:


> Yep booze tends to make an ass out of all of us.
> Plus we haven't met, so I was thinking who the hell is this guy, lol.
> 
> Glad you like my posts, I try to keep it as fact based as possible.
> ...


Same with me, hence my aggressive tone at the beginning of this thread.
I'm drunk again tonight, unfortunately?, but have realized errors of my ways.

34 here, slightly surprised to hear that you are younger than me LOL

I agree the time waiting to hear back was excessive. I personally wouldn't have even waited a day, after finding alternative methods view this forum and seeing the active threads of the password reset

We all make mistakes, and I'm glad you can forgive mine

Please keep up the good post, regardless of asshole trolls like me


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You kids, GET OFF MY LAWN!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> You kids, GET OFF MY LAWN!


And take your beer cans with you.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> And take your beer cans with you.


Unless they are full. Then leave them and GET OFF MY LAWN!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I have posted P.U.I. more times than I care to mention. pui, posting under the influence. Take no offense, please. You all are great folks, maybe I myself should have apologized when I did. We are human for Pete"s sake! mho.


----------



## tc556guy (Sep 9, 2015)

Hacked-N-Gone said:


> This time it was required we reset our password, only one problem I don't have access to my email from 3 years ago.


For whatever reason a number of gun forums last month sent password re-set emails, not just this one
Not sure why so many did, but I doubt it was any form of conspiracy
Sorry about not having access to your old email. That's one reason I try to keep the email accounts I use for forums active and limited to a single account


----------

